# Montana Whiskey Help!



## jeremydfuller (Apr 3, 2018)

Here's a good one.  Rookwood Whiskey from the Goodkind Brothers of Helena, Montana. I can't find any info that has this whiskey.  Could this have been bottled for the nearby Rookwood Speakeasy or Hotel in Butte?  They went out of business at the beginning of Prohibition but,  Montana was dry in 1917, which would make it possible to have been bottled for the Speakeasy.  Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice bottle!  I'm sure you have read this history on the Goodkind Brothers:

http://pre-prowhiskeymen.blogspot.com/2015/02/the-goodkind-brothers-fetched-up-at.html

I am pretty certain that Rookwood Bourbon was a generic Kentucky brand that was distributed in barrels and bottled by various vendors-I don't think it is a brand specific to Goodkind or to Helena.


----------



## jeremydfuller (Apr 4, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> Nice bottle!  I'm sure you have read this history on the Goodkind Brothers:
> 
> http://pre-prowhiskeymen.blogspot.com/2015/02/the-goodkind-brothers-fetched-up-at.html
> 
> I am pretty certain that Rookwood Bourbon was a generic Kentucky brand that was distributed in barrels and bottled by various vendors-I don't think it is a brand specific to Goodkind or to Helena.



Makes sense.  I'm guessing their bottles are not very common being that I can't find pictures of anything other than the stoneware  jugs.


----------

